# Oladipo as a Point Guard?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> Something interesting to watch in summer league: Orlando's Victor Oladipo getting major run at PG - in mold of young Russell Westbrook.


Twitter @WojYahooNBA

I doubt this is their longterm plan for him, but he could certainly learn a little bit about seeing the floor by playing PG for a year.

What do you think? Good experiment? Or might it stunt his growth as a wing player?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

His handle is awful, and he's not great going to the rim off the bounce. Dude is strictly a wing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good idea if you are trying to tank.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

No way does he have the handles to pull of being an NBA point.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If they think he's Wade-like it's something to consider at least, though I would think they will continue to look for a PG to pair with him going forward (for example, Afflalo for Bledsoe so they can actually get a guy who's comparable to a mini-Westbrook). You know if you ask him to focus on improving a part of his game, he's going to dive head first into it. He is still quite young, and his ability to improve has been showcased.

I personally wouldn't even consider him at that PG spot, but it's not like they have a ton of options at this point. It's maybe something you hype him up about, and give it a whirl during Summer League. If he does well you stick with it, if he flops hard a few times you pull the plug early.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He barely had the handles for a collegiate 2-guard. If Victor Oladipo somehow transitions into an NBA PG, this guy has the work ethic of Michael Jordan/Kobe Bryant. I know his work ethic is outstanding, but this would blow me away.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> He barely had the handles for a collegiate 2-guard. If Victor Oladipo somehow transitions into an NBA PG, this guy has the work ethic of Michael Jordan/Kobe Bryant. I know his work ethic is outstanding, but this would blow me away.


well, i'd agree he barely had the handles of a college 2 guard his first 2 years at iu. however, he made vast improvements in his junior year. you are right about his work ethic.
he is humble and hardworking and will always seek to improve himself every year which is not very common considering how many guys get complacent after they ink a deal.
he did some split time as pg and sg in his 1st sl game. 18 pts, 7 rebs, 6 assists and 5 steals. looking pretty similar to what he was doing for iu.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

He is a not a PG. He needs to be in that SG spot. He is a pretty much a bulkier version of Wade.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's just summer league, but he looks really good thus far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Oladipo's handle and shot looked much better than I expected during summer league. He rarely got stuffed on his dribble and was able to get a lane to the basket fairly often off the dribble resulting in a lot of free throws. I don't know if PG long-term is a great idea but using it to improve is ballhandling for a couple years might not be a bad idea.


----------

